# Special keys on keyboard...

## Ranma

Is there any way for me to get my "internet enhanced" keys on my keyboard working with Linux?  I also have a Fn key because I have a laptop and I would like to use it to control the volume of my speakers, but the problem is that Linux doesn't recognize that key!  Anything I can do to make it recognize 4 of my internet keys and the Fn key?

----------

## phong

```
# man loadkeys

# man xmodmap

```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## grakker

I use lineak for the multimedia keys on my Logitech.  Works perfect and was easy to set up.  The above suggestion is good too.

----------

## kybber

 *Ranma wrote:*   

> Is there any way for me to get my "internet enhanced" keys on my keyboard working with Linux?  I also have a Fn key because I have a laptop and I would like to use it to control the volume of my speakers, but the problem is that Linux doesn't recognize that key!  Anything I can do to make it recognize 4 of my internet keys and the Fn key?

 

If you are using a Dell laptop, then you should try out the i8kutils. Also compile i8k into the kernel/as a module.

----------

## Carlos

You'll probably have some luck with the four "internet enhanced" keys, but I'm pretty sure that because of the way Fn keys work, there's no way you're going to get that to do anything other than what it was intended to do.  After all, I have a Happy Hacking keyboard, and it's not like I needed special drivers to get it working under Linux and X: the workings of the Fn key are encapsulated in the keyboard so that the OS doesn't have to know about "Fn+1", it just receives an "F1".

----------

## nitro322

thanks allot for pointing out lineak.  I'm really liking it so far.  I have a question, though.  How do I specify key combinations as commands to run when pressing a certain button?  For example, for the internet back button I'd like to run Alt-<Left Arrow>, and for the wheel button I'd like to run Alt-Tab.  Thanks.

----------

